# Topics > Robotics > Self-assembling and self-replication robots >  Self-Replicating Machines, Will Stevens

## Airicist

srm.org.uk

Stevens, W. (2004) 
Nodes: An environment for simulating self-replicating machines. 

In: Pollack, J., Bedau, M., Husbands, P., Ikegami, T. and
Watson, R., eds. (2004) Proceedings of the Ninth International Conference
on the Simulation and Synthesis of Living Systems. MIT
Press, pp. 39-44. ISBN 9780262661836

----------


## Airicist

Self Replication #1

Uploaded on Apr 8, 2007




> This video seems to work best if you set the resolution to 240p instead of 360p. Self replication in a two dimensional continuous space simulation environment.

----------


## Airicist

Self Replication #2

Uploaded on Mar 30, 2010




> A simulation of a self replicating programmable constructor in a two dimensional discrete space supporting about two dozen different types of component part. The machine can create new parts out of nothing as it needs them.

----------


## Airicist

Self Replication #3

Uploaded on Feb 27, 2010




> A simulation of a self-replicating programmable constructing machine in a simulation environment that supports moveable parts. The machine obtains parts from its environment and uses them to make a duplicate machine.

----------

